# Carb content- cream crackers



## aymes

Quick question, anyone know the carb content of a Jacobs cream cracker. There's nothing on the box and I'm online on my phone and struggling to look it up....anyone help?

(I will move this over to the food board soon, just hoped someone would see it quick here...)


----------



## cazscot

According to Tesco website per cracker carbohydrate content is 5.4g


----------



## aymes

cazscot said:


> According to Tesco website per cracker carbohydrate content is 5.4g



Brilliant, thank you!!


----------



## Vicsetter

Bit late now but it's 5.33 (67.5g /100g and each cracker is 7.9g) 
Tescos are 69g/100 g and each cracker is 7.7g - cheapskates.
(Source the calorie carb fat bible 2008)
Don't know about you but they are a bit hard to eat on their own without butter and cheese which totally skews the glucose conversion rates.


----------



## Sugarbum

cazscot said:


> According to Tesco website per cracker carbohydrate content is 5.4g



Gosh, that much? Thats carbohydrate crime!

Its easy to eat a few of those in one 'accident'


----------



## Vicsetter

It's amazing - just noticed that 1tsp of Schwatz ground corriander is 2.7g carbs, thats half a cream cracker


----------



## Sugarbum

Ground corriander??? I need to go back to carb school- this is unfair!


----------



## Vicsetter

If you cut a mars bar (62.5g bar) into 10 and eat one piece its only just over 4g carb, but who can eat only 1.


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh tell me about it!

Adriennes status on fb today is hillarious "Whoever decided that a one inch mars bar should be called 'fun size' needs to seriously re-examine their standards for entertainment".


----------



## Vicsetter

Must have been a man, we all think you can have a lot of fun with an inch


----------



## Sugarbum

Vicsetter said:


> Must have been a man, we all think you can have a lot of fun with an inch





hahahahahaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Vicsetter

Thats what most of the girls say too.


----------



## Andy HB

How on earth did you get from the carb content of a cracker to sexual innuendo?? 

Andy


----------



## sweetsatin

Andy HB said:


> How on earth did you get from the carb content of a cracker to sexual innuendo??
> 
> Andy



Very easy lol


----------



## snufflebabe

*cracker carb*

Hi u know a hovis cracker has 5g of carbs, so i would imagine a cream cracker will be about the same.

type 1 for 26 years, on MDI, and metformin,


----------



## Northerner

snufflebabe said:


> Hi u know a hovis cracker has 5g of carbs, so i would imagine a cream cracker will be about the same.
> 
> type 1 for 26 years, on MDI, and metformin,



Hi Snufflebabe, just wanted to welcome you to the forum


----------



## Vicsetter

My book says 60% carb so 3g in one biscuit, however it's not white flour so I would expect it not to peak so much, don't know how you cope with that.


----------



## Marmite

As a "newbie" I find this interesting.   I love bread and am trying to come to terms that I have to reduce,  hence crackers.   One point not mentioned above is ref to palm oil - which apparently some may contain.    BUT biggest question is     -are they better than bread ?


----------



## silentsquirrel

Marmite said:


> As a "newbie" I find this interesting.   I love bread and am trying to come to terms that I have to reduce,  hence crackers.   One point not mentioned above is ref to palm oil - which apparently some may contain.    BUT biggest question is     -are they better than bread ?


I don't think people were too worried about palm oil back in 2010!

It all depends which cracker and how many would you eat, and which bread are you comparing with.  You need to work out the total carbs for crackers vs. bread for the quantities you would eat.  The fewer carbs the better.

If you are testing your blood glucose levels before and after eating you can get a better idea of how each affects *you*, and what quantity you can eat.

Some will say 'less bad' is more appropriate than 'better'!


----------



## trophywench

Jacobs ccs are 5g carb each.  I occasionally have one or two with a bit of cheese as a snack - but no more.  Sesame seed Ryvita which I love, are about 8g each and I happily eat those instead of bread with as much filling divided between the two as I'd put between 2 large slices of bread in a sandwich.  I've never liked that much unashamed stodge though, which obviously helps me.  Eg I sometimes like a sweet biscuit with a cuppa so I enjoy my one biscuit while my husband eats 3 !


----------



## Oblivious

i stopped eating cream crackers and now have water biscuits, there's only (from memory) 2.4g in each.....but they are tiny


----------

